# Kayfun V4 vs Billow vs Lemo 2 vs Silverplay



## rvdwesth (23/7/15)

I am a Kayfun fan, let's start there...

I prefer single coils in the 1 Ohm range, I 99.993% of the time vape Max VG juice and I chain vape most of the time.

I recently fell in love with the whole TC thing, therefore the tank should be capable to do Ni and Ti builds as well.

I have narrowed down my choices to these 4 above.

I would like to hear your opinions on which tank to get.


----------



## Rafique (23/7/15)

Billow


----------



## Keyaam (23/7/15)

Why no Goblin Mini?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (23/7/15)

I'd personally vote for the Lemo2. Once you've got the wicking figured out, it's fantastic. I chain vape it at 25W.

That said, there's a new Cthulu RTA on the way with a proper single coil option (supposedly)... I'll definitely be buying that.


----------



## Redeemer (23/7/15)

In my personal opinion, as "The Collector" ...

GET THEM ALL!!!! 

Ps.
Yes Uncle Rob, thats four exclamation marks, one for each tank.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (23/7/15)

I will look at the Goblin....


----------



## rvdwesth (23/7/15)

Me likes the Goblin mini....


----------



## rvdwesth (23/7/15)

Redeemer said:


> In my personal opinion, as "The Collector" ...
> 
> GET THEM ALL!!!!
> 
> ...


In time !!!!
For now I think the Goblin is Nr 1 on my list - pending a Youtube research binge.


----------



## reefy3 (23/7/15)

I've got the lemo 2 and billow 2. Lemo flavor is amazing once you get the wicking right, its a good restricted draw if you into that but the only reason its my second in command against my billow v2 is the convenience of not having to get rid of your juice every time if you want to tinker with your coil etc. The billow v2 got amazing flavour and clouds buts its dual coil, I've always been a single coil guy but once you get more dual coil devices you also start to learn more when building coils. So I say Billow v2 all dayy!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Redeemer (23/7/15)

rvdwesth said:


> Me likes the Goblin mini....


If you can get your hands on a Goblin V1.2, take it bro, you wont be sorry.
Have a Goblin mini on order, heard only good things about it, some say it may be even better than the original Big Brother.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (23/7/15)

One two three ... repeat after meee ....

*BILLOW! 
*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/7/15)

silverplay , billow are dual coil lemo2 single coil ...lemo2 is best .. (oh and i have all 3 )

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (23/7/15)

ok so looking at the Goblin Mini... that filler hole is a disaster! I know it will pee mee off

For now I'm leaning toward the Lemo 2... Let's see what PB and Rip says.


----------



## Mike (23/7/15)

@rvdwesth I have a spare one you're welcome to borrow for a few days if you'd like

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/7/15)

It likely depends on how loose / tight you prefer the draw, but even that part has become quite subjective nowadays.
I was quite happy with the Subtank Mini, but after spending a week or two with the Billow V2 the Mini seems kind of 'restricted' in the airflow department.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (23/7/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> It likely depends on how loose / tight you prefer the draw, but even that part has become quite subjective nowadays.
> I was quite happy with the Subtank Mini, but after spending a week or two with the Billow V2 the Mini seems kind of 'restricted' in the airflow department.


I like an loose or open draw.


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/7/15)

rvdwesth said:


> I like an loose or open draw.


Then the Billow V2 is the one. (and I also have all tanks on your list)

Maybe have a look at the incoming Goliath V2... Will come with decks for single or dual coils...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

